
Company wants us to write about "preventing the next Snowden" - RougeFemme
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-switch/wp/2013/09/05/doing-it-wrong-company-wants-us-to-write-about-preventing-the-next-snowden/
======
DigitalSea
Why did The Washington Post just give this company free PR by posting the
details and company name in the letter? I feel as though the company name
should have been redacted... They just effectively got a paid article in The
Washington Post for free, nice.

------
minimaxir
_...but I wanted to offer a discussion with HyTrust, the cloud security
automation company,_

Most convoluted attempt at guerrilla marketing I've ever seen.

------
a3voices
The best way to prevent the next Snowden is to follow ethical behavior.

~~~
hfantods
"New technology helps stop insider threat [of exposing massive systematic
abuse of power]"

